# Help!! Dry retching at night???



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Our retreiver is nearly 3, for the last couple of nights during the middle of the night he started to "dry-retch" like hes going to be sick but just a small amount of liquid comes out yellowy browny stuff - sometimes theres nothing at all. This is only happening during the night once were in bed and fast asleep. Hes eating and drinking fine and hes fine in himself. Anyone got any ideas we cant go to the vets until monday coz its the weekend - so anyone know anything i can try before then?? or familiar with the symptoms?? thank you


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

One thing I can think of is that sometimes when a dog eats something they shouldn't and it stays in the stomach it tends to irritate the stomach the most when it's empty... so usually at night. 

Boone usually waits until nighttime to throw up things he got ahold of during the day. I hate waking up to that retching sound... it's the worst! :no:

The only other thing I can think of is that maybe his tummy is just too empty. I've seen this sometimes in puppies, but not usually adults. What time do you feed his bedtime meal? If it's fairly early in the evening you might want to considering moving it slightly closer to bedtime. This way he has a shorter time between dinner and breakfast the next morning. 

If he's not acting sick, eating, drinking and toileting all completely normally I think you're safe to wait for the vet on Monday. I hope Boyd starts feeling better soon! :crossfing


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Bailey was doing something similar a few weeks ago. Always at the same time in the morning, strangely enough!! I took him to the vet and he had some inflammation of his stomach, so was given something to sooth it. He tried to be sick the next morning while the medicine was starting to work, but he was fine after that. The vet said he had most likely swallowed something that had irritated him and he was trying to get it out.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

His stomach is empty. 

He may need a less nutrient dense diet so he can have more volume for his stomach to work with.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

I feel really bad now coz it could definatly be that, i've been feeding him slightly smaller portions coz he put on a bit of weight and he was getting it earlier coz of puppy, about 5 instead of 6 - so that would make sense i feel really bad now!! they're both gunna have a nice bed time snack at 8ish and we'll see how that works.

Thanks so much hopefully that'll do the job and we wont need the vets monday!! thanks again!! let you know how we get on!!!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

oh one more thing do you thing it would of done him any harm???


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He will be fine  Keeping the pounds off is very important.

I would give some of dinner later (or the whole meal a bit later)


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

K i will give him a bit tonite then try maybe feeding them both from now on at 7!! I'm terrible i panic all the time when it could be something minor hopefully its just that!!!


----------

